# Already losing interest due to ridiculous match length



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Tired of seeing 15 minute Buck matches on free TV every week.

Im tired of seeing way overdrawn out matches that should only take 5 or 6 minutes such as the Hangman/Sabian match from Fight for the Fallen.

I get that they're trying to make it seem like everybody is a threat to win but in a sport where you can determine the outcomes and choose to build who you want....this isnt necessary.

I see no point in buying the ppv's ff all the matches are gonna be 20 minute long match of the year contenders. It lowers the value of big matches when everybody is killing themselves every match which I respect.....but it isnt necessary. By the third match, no matter how entertaining the show is I start debating turning the channel because all of these long matches require constant focus and that long focus gets tiring after a while and once you start taking your focus off the show a good ahow can feel like a mediocre show.


I like most of everything they're doing so far but this is a big issue for me. I thought the first show had long matches because it was a showcase of their talent on their first show....2nd shows been the exact same thing and this had been an issue on their ppv's too where they actually ran out of time for the show and had to rush the ending at fight for the fallen.

They've also already hotshotted and used up matches that could have been long fueds already. Anybody interested in seengn Y2J vs Hangman anytime soon again?


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Then you should go back and watch Goldberg in wcw. I mean he literally COULDN"T wrestle for more than 3 minutes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Daggdag said:


> Then you should go back and watch Goldberg in wcw. I mean he literally COULDN"T wrestle for more than 3 minutes.


And yet was still comfortably one of the biggest draws in the history of the business...

There's more to professional wrestling than work rate and technical wrestling skills, and geeks flipping around doing gymnastics for 20 minutes.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

15 minutes isn't long at all.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There have definitely been a few matches that have gone a little too long. TBH sometimes I find an 8 minute car crash to be entertaining too. I don't even think Kip Sabian has been on TV since he almost took Hangman to the limit. It's ok to have a squash once in a while.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lol. Long does not equal good. AEW hasn’t had a single match of the year contender yet, despite every match being unnecessarily long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cody vs Dustin is my Match of the Year and I expect it will be a contender on most media lists?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Losing interest? You’ve been shitting on this promotion since it started. Gtfo with that losing interest crap, you never had any interest to lose.

Btw, “I like most of what they’re doing, but...” is right up there with “I want them to succeed, but...”. 
Nobody’s buying any of it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheDraw said:


> Tired of seeing 15 minute Buck matches on free TV every week.
> 
> Im tired of seeing way overdrawn out matches that should only take 5 or 6 minutes such as the Hangman/Sabian match from Fight for the Fallen.
> 
> ...


Nobody likes you.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So basically you have a short attention span.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Losing interest? You’ve been shitting on this promotion since it started. Gtfo with that losing interest crap, you never had any interest to lose.
> 
> Btw, “I like most of what they’re doing, but...” is right up there with “I want them to succeed, but...”.
> Nobody’s buying any of it.


The Draw, he goes on the list with AEWMoxley and Woody (he was shitting on AEW losing ratings and the guy was then saying give NXT a chance to build, get the hell out of it) as one of the biggest haters of AEW on here. I know some have fetishes for big muscle men and promo's, but at least they have something good to say sometimes. Those three are waiting to shit on AEW any chance they get.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer it. This is what was meant to happen. A TRUE alternative. I watch about 10 minutes of a Three Hour Raw, and about 1 and a half hours of AEW (I fall asleep early Wednesday).

I haven't watched New Japan or ROH in a very long time, and never saw LU; but AEW keeps my interest so far.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Either there is no promos, the matches are too long it there’s not enough stories. Complaints every week. Sheesh


----------



## Massey24 (Feb 24, 2019)

15 minutes is not a long match. 

Plus, the main point of it all is the matches.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

In WCW/WWE, we've had to watch Foley showcase the limits the human body has with enduring physical damage for much longer than 15min.. I think you'll be ok with match lengths in AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Daggdag said:


> Then you should go back and watch Goldberg in wcw. I mean he literally COULDN"T wrestle for more than 3 minutes.


Thats just literally not true at all.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd like to see them mix up the match lengths to vary the storytelling. Think about it in kayfabe, the AEW match maker is so damn good at setting matchups that everything is always 100% even, every match goes down to the wire, there's never a squash, or a quick steal, or a flash knockout, really? Even the best real life match makers sometimes have a Jose Aldo getting knocked out by Connor McGreagor in 13 seconds. 

AEW has one move: the long ppv style match, and it's overplaying it. Their roster is too small to keep doing these every week, all the big matches will be spent before their first year is up, and it's not like when you get the ppv rematch you can say "they're going to go all out this time" because they went all out the last time.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Squash matches do no one any good. 

Could match lengths be shorter? I guess but it’s not something that’s hurting the overall product. 

Lemme guess? More promos, backstage segments and vignettes.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Either there is no promos, the matches are too long it there’s not enough stories. Complaints every week. Sheesh


There's no happiness at all.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

lesenfanteribles said:


> There's no happiness at all.


Yeah that's this fanbase for you, the fucking Kobayashi Maru, a no-win scenario.....

Until NWA Powerrr came out for me, that is. It's literally perfect to me, I don't care what anyone on here says, I look forward to every single Tuesday.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

While I would certainly argue some matches have gone longer than they should of, the Young Bucks have been in none of those matches.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah that's this fanbase for you, the fucking Kobayashi Maru, a no-win scenario.....
> 
> Until NWA Powerrr came out for me, that is. It's literally perfect to me, I don't care what anyone on here says, I look forward to every single Tuesday.


As long as you enjoy it man that’s all that matters.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Squash matches do no one any good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AEW: we want to be an alternative; different from WWE 

AEW "critics": no lmao be EXACTLY like WWE


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

KennyOmegaa said:


> AEW: we want to be an alternative; different from WWE
> 
> AEW "critics": no lmao be EXACTLY like WWE


We finally have a No Vince environment and people dont want promos or storylines outside of matches. like wtf?

Being an alternative to WWE to many is not having Vince in control and fully scripted nonsense. Lets see what they can come up with. Give Mox a mic for 5 minutes.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> As long as you enjoy it man that’s all that matters.


That's it you have Raw, Smackdown, NXT, AEW, MLW, NWA, ROH, IMPACT, NJPW, STARDOM and soon you have NJPW America.

Plenty of fantastic stuff, if you just don't like a show go off and watch it. Why come onto a thread of a show that clearly you just don't like and constantly moan about it. Unless you want to troll, which I think a few do.


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> We finally have a No Vince environment and people dont want promos or storylines outside of matches. like wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> Being an alternative to WWE to many is not having Vince in control and fully scripted nonsense. Lets see what they can come up with. Give Mox a mic for 5 minutes.



Cody was absolutely silent before all out and got massively over. I understand promos are important, but you can also tell stories differently and succeed. Mox and Pac last week was another great example. It told a great story without anyone getting on the mic. 

they have promos outside of matches, though. By my count there were 4 last week. A lot of complaints about WWE is there are too many promos and not enough wrestling. They're trying to find the right balance. Each show has had more promos than the one before. It'd be disingenuous to do too many promos when you sell the product as an action show 

Mox imo is definitely getting a live mic on the go-home show before Full Gear.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

KennyOmegaa said:


> AEW: we want to be an alternative; different from WWE
> 
> AEW "critics": no lmao be EXACTLY like WWE


This is exactly it. 

They literally want the same format WWE has and I get it, WWE has programmed them to think wrestling should be done a certain way but all great arts evolve.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> We finally have a No Vince environment and people dont want promos or storylines outside of matches. like wtf?
> 
> Being an alternative to WWE to many is not having Vince in control and fully scripted nonsense. Lets see what they can come up with. Give Mox a mic for 5 minutes.


What does Mox have to say right now?

He gave us the paradigm shift. That’s was immaculate. But right now, what does he have to say?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Match length is perfect for me tbh,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KennyOmegaa said:


> AEW: we want to be an alternative; different from WWE
> 
> AEW "critics": no lmao be EXACTLY like WWE


The AEW critics are just WWE fanboy trolls. Its always the same usual suspects who were shitting on AEW before they even went on TV. The product is not made for them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> This is exactly it.
> 
> They literally want the same format WWE has and I get it, WWE has programmed them to think wrestling should be done a certain way but all great arts evolve.


You're using the word literally wrong. Taking a few statements to the extreme such as, "the matches are too long" and automatically jumping to "go watch goldberg wrestle for 3 minutes then" is exactly why people can't debate with you geniuses. There's no in between and it makes your argument look fucking dumb. If AEW is going to take all of the good things from every other company they should take the story telling from the WWE and make it better. It's wrestling, it's not a real sport. Even my local indie company has long running story lines and promos and they wrestle once a month. Telling stories is a major part in wrestling and people wanting AEW to tell them more stories doesn't make them a worse fan than you. Get off your fucking high horse you hipster wrestling douche.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

looper007 said:


> The Draw, he goes on the list with AEWMoxley and Woody (he was shitting on AEW losing ratings and the guy was then saying give NXT a chance to build, get the hell out of it) as one of the biggest haters of AEW on here. I know some have fetishes for big muscle men and promo's, but at least they have something good to say sometimes. Those three are waiting to shit on AEW any chance they get.


Really not true. Sorry if I painted a picture that looks like that.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It's kinda lame how AEW fanboys are trying to insulate the product from criticism. Is it a shock that people who grew up on WWE for the last 30 years might be partial to the show's format? Whenever WWE fans talked about alternatives, when people would talk about people like Moxley getting "freedom", it wasn't because they wanted to see him doing 20 minute matches every week, they wanted to see him on the mic unscripted, they wanted to see his character without the PG kid gloves or Vince's awful creative vision.

The Monday Night Wars weren't fought with the best in-ring action, it was fought with characters, promos and storylines. People who wanted to see a Wednesday Night War weren't expecting it to be workrate vs workrate.

Not every criticism is concern trolling, I've only been somewhat enjoying AEW but I realize how important it is for _all_ wrestling fans, maybe if AEW makes money another billionaire will start another promotion and we'll actually get the WWE alternative we've been looking for, AEW has also forced WWE to make minor improvements, it's getting the talent better contracts because they have something to leverage against Vince. None of us want to see AEW fail and if we think their current strategy could potentially lead to that, then of course we're going to speak on it. 

You AEW fans need to learn to be less sensitive, it's not a personal attack against you.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They need to start telling more stories. Long matches are fine when there's a story there to keep you interested.

More promos, more character development, more angles. There's more to pro wrestling then just the matches. Especially long matches with no story or angle attached to them.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I do agree that some matches go on way too long. But the lack of promos is the most serious problem. Not everyone watches BTE. Only a tiny fraction does. The rest is totally out of the loop who any of these people are.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> I do agree that some matches go on way too long. But the lack of promos is the most serious problem. Not everyone watches BTE. Only a tiny fraction does. The rest is totally out of the loop who any of these people are.


I very seldom watch BTE or any of the other ‘background’ casts, and I have no problem following the program. I want to watch wrestling for wrestling, not all the other bullshit, and AEW gives me exactly that. There’s enough of a story to make the matches meaningful without wasting all my time setting up the story. 

WWE has polluted everyone’s minds into thinking that wrestling is all about the bullshit. They have endless promos and segments and vignettes, and still nobody gives a shit about them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Losing interest? You’ve been shitting on this promotion since it started. Gtfo with that losing interest crap, you never had any interest to lose.
> 
> Btw, “I like most of what they’re doing, but...” is right up there with “I want them to succeed, but...”.
> Nobody’s buying any of it.


Based Reg, saying what we’re all thinking


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm really not getting this lack of promo thing, they had 4 bloody promo's on Dynamite last Wednesday. I do wonder if some of these people are even watching the show. They are telling stories without having to knock it over you're head people. 

If they are producing top matches like this on TV, then I couldn't be arsed if they are too long. If you want to be sports Entertained WWE will provide it for you, they have plenty of 10 minute promo's and soap opera storylines about cucks for you. If you watch pro wrestling then AEW is for you.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's kinda lame how AEW fanboys are trying to insulate the product from criticism. Is it a shock that people who grew up on WWE for the last 30 years might be partial to the show's format? Whenever WWE fans talked about alternatives, when people would talk about people like Moxley getting "freedom", it wasn't because they wanted to see him doing 20 minute matches every week, they wanted to see him on the mic unscripted, they wanted to see his character without the PG kid gloves or Vince's awful creative vision.
> 
> The Monday Night Wars weren't fought with the best in-ring action, it was fought with characters, promos and storylines. People who wanted to see a Wednesday Night War weren't expecting it to be workrate vs workrate.
> 
> ...


Yeah this, I pointed out stuff like pushing Tye Dillinger or Marko Stunt ages ago when it wasn't warranted or deserved, and I got called out for trolling, even got an infraction for it.

A select percentage of this fan base will seriously defend ANYTHING this company does, and will try to cancel whatever you say calling you a troll and reporting you. Creates a super toxic atmosphere...and it isn't just here, it is on twitter and reddit as well. It turns people off from the product.

I prefer NWA Powerrr over anything right now; but theres going to be some tryhard that frequents here that will say "You are wrong because its taped, etc." Whatever their reasoning, which is fake news;because the truth is some people are going to like WWE, some will like AEW, some will like another product. Some will like everything its their choice. But I do think AEW does have the most toxic fan base currently, without question; and I don't think it will stop any time soon based on what I have seen.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Tbh I do think they're taking a strange approach considering its a new promotion being exposed to a new audience on tv. Character building and getting people invested week to week through ongoing storylines would be key, you'd think.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> You're using the word literally wrong. Taking a few statements to the extreme such as, "the matches are too long" and automatically jumping to "go watch goldberg wrestle for 3 minutes then" is exactly why people can't debate with you geniuses. There's no in between and it makes your argument look fucking dumb. If AEW is going to take all of the good things from every other company they should take the story telling from the WWE and make it better. It's wrestling, it's not a real sport. Even my local indie company has long running story lines and promos and they wrestle once a month. Telling stories is a major part in wrestling and people wanting AEW to tell them more stories doesn't make them a worse fan than you. Get off your fucking high horse you hipster wrestling douche.


Look at you, emotional


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

More promos (preferably in ring promos) and more character development is def needed


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Nobody tell him about the 65 minutes Kenny/Okada match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

looper007 said:


> I'm really not getting this lack of promo thing, they had 4 bloody promo's on Dynamite last Wednesday. I do wonder if some of these people are even watching the show. They are telling stories without having to knock it over you're head people.
> 
> If they are producing top matches like this on TV, then I couldn't be arsed if they are too long. If you want to be sports Entertained WWE will provide it for you, they have plenty of 10 minute promo's and soap opera storylines about cucks for you. If you watch pro wrestling then AEW is for you.


Mate, people won’t be happy until they have a ‘talk show’ segment


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whilst op is a known troll, I think some matches could do with being shorter. Not saying they need to be squashesbut a few sprints here and there add variety. Also matches should not be long for the sake of being long


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Some matches maybe a bit too long, but not many and not by much. Maybe a few too many 2 and three quarter counts too. But AEW are doing a lot right.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah this, I pointed out stuff like pushing Tye Dillinger or Marko Stunt ages ago when it wasn't warranted or deserved, and I got called out for trolling, even got an infraction for it.
> 
> A select percentage of this fan base will seriously defend ANYTHING this company does, and will try to cancel whatever you say calling you a troll and reporting you. Creates a super toxic atmosphere...and it isn't just here, it is on twitter and reddit as well. It turns people off from the product.
> 
> I prefer NWA Powerrr over anything right now; but theres going to be some tryhard that frequents here that will say "You are wrong because its taped, etc." Whatever their reasoning, which is fake news;because the truth is some people are going to like WWE, some will like AEW, some will like another product. Some will like everything its their choice. But I do think AEW does have the most toxic fan base currently, without question; and I don't think it will stop any time soon based on what I have seen.


Then maybe you wouldn’t mind us AEW fanboys popping over to the NWA forum, I mean thread, and start crapping all over the time wasted with promos instead of all this great wrestling you say they put on. No? Don’t care for that idea? 

Why can’t you fucking people understand that the AEW fan base happens to like what AEW is doing, that most of us don’t think your constant and repetitive ‘criticisms’ are as valid or critical as the handful of you people think they are, and maybe were a little put off over the constant insinuations that we’re blind and toxic fanboys BECAUSE WE HAPPEN TO LIKE THE PRODUCT JUST AS IT IS. A wrestling program with ... wait for it ... wrestling!! What a novel fucking concept. 

Go enjoy your NWA if that’s what floats your boat, and let us enjoy what the fuck we enjoy, and enough with the fucking name-calling and feeble attempts at ostracizing. Because in case you hadn’t noticed, you’re in the fucking minority here.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I think its the opposite with wwe having way longer matches. On dynamite only the really good matches where something is on the line goes beyond 12 minutes. The rest are pretty quick. In wwe you will have a 1 min backstage segment between riccochet and mcintyre that ends with MEET ME IN THE RING and they will wrestle for 20 minutes it feels like with nothing on the line. Then you have several of those in that draining 3 hour show. No thank god for dynamite n aew


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Daggdag said:


> Then you should go back and watch Goldberg in wcw. I mean he literally COULDN"T wrestle for more than 3 minutes.


I don't mind the long matches as long as they have the Goldberg squashes as well. In fact, his streak was one of the greatest runs in WCW history, along with the NWO and the Horsemen tearing up the scene.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Then maybe you wouldn’t mind us AEW fanboys popping over to the NWA forum, I mean thread, and start crapping all over the time wasted with promos instead of all this great wrestling you say they put on. No? Don’t care for that idea?
> 
> Why can’t you fucking people understand that the AEW fan base happens to like what AEW is doing, that most of us don’t think your constant and repetitive ‘criticisms’ are as valid or critical as the handful of you people think they are, and maybe were a little put off over the constant insinuations that we’re blind and toxic fanboys BECAUSE WE HAPPEN TO LIKE THE PRODUCT JUST AS IT IS. A wrestling program with ... wait for it ... wrestling!! What a novel fucking concept.
> 
> Go enjoy your NWA if that’s what floats your boat, and let us enjoy what the fuck we enjoy, and enough with the fucking name-calling and feeble attempts at ostracizing. Because in case you hadn’t noticed, you’re in the fucking minority here.


:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

There is something to be said about every match being medium or longer length. It means that a lot of the early match ends up not mattering very much a lot of the time.

I don't think it's a big issue, but when matches don't go that long sometimes, it makes you invested in the entire match because you think it can end at any time. Anytime you don't have that feeling, some potential is being lost somewhat. Ideally, no part of a match should just feel like 'routine'.

AEW is doing great on having that feeling from unexpected match finishes, but I also think match length plays a bit of a role in it as well. I've been watching NWA, and I do like that they're not afraid to end a match short.

It's pretty ironic that the 80's throwback show has the fastest pacing of any of the shows I'm watching. I don't prefer it over AEW, but they have some things that can be learned from by others.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Look at you, emotional


Look at you, adding nothing like usual. 

Can actual wrestling fans have a proper conversation about AEW, both good and bad, while the rest of you verbally fellate the Young Bucks somewhere else? 

They're on a national television network and they're not going to survive by just having wrestling on their show. Wrestling fans, the majority of them, not the million people watching AEW, enjoy wrestling because it tells a story. We don't want 20 minute promos. We do want character growth though. You're a very small minority, mate. This show isn't just for you. This forum isn't either. 

For years this forum has been filled with the most negative, toxic fans in the world in the WWE section. Now AEW is untouchable? Fuck that noise. The show isn't perfect and it's not going to get better by having sycophants tell Cody everything is perfect. Wrestling fans want a better show, stop being a condescending douche bag because other people have criticisms.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Really? I was happy seeing matches on TV that were substantial.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> And yet was still comfortably one of the biggest draws in the history of the business...
> 
> There's more to professional wrestling than work rate and technical wrestling skills, and geeks flipping around doing gymnastics for 20 minutes.



He was a big draw because WCW pushed him to the moon and protected him. The one time they actually made him wrestle a match, he sucked so badly that not even William Regal could carry him to a decent match. 

Anyone can look good when every else is told they have to job to them in 2-3 minute matches, and get no offense, and all they have to do is 5 moves the entire time.

Go watch his match with William Regal or his match with Brock Lesnar from 2003. Those matches show his ACTUAL skil level in the ring.

Oh and lets not forget about all the people he's hurt over the years because he can't do moves right. He kicked Bret Hart in the face and ended his career.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats just literally not true at all.


Go watch his match with William Regal, which is one of the few times WCW made him actually put on a full match, and tell him if you still think that.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> I don't mind the long matches as long as they have the Goldberg squashes as well. In fact, his streak was one of the greatest runs in WCW history, along with the NWO and the Horsemen tearing up the scene.


Yup there's nothing better than a undertrained, mediocre asshole being pushed to the moon over every else. That's what WCW was all about. And it's even better when the guy botches 10 times every match and hurts alot of people!


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> And yet was still comfortably one of the biggest draws in the history of the business..


Ah yes but bingo hall smark-fests> major wrestling promotion. What are ya, some kinda fake fan?!


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Goldberg drew because he had a great look and was, for a while, booked well and had a good story going.

But at the same time, it's known by everybody that he was rushed through the Power Plant and was sloppy as hell, and got people hurt a lot.

I don't think that was fair to the people who worked with him. I mean look, just half a year ago he managed to headbutt the ringpost against Taker. 20 years of doing spears and he still doesn't know where the ringpost is.

Quite amazing, really.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you're right to be concerned, to a point. Too many overlong matches is the main reason they can't get any character work in. While I appreciate the ring focus, i still would like some outside promos.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It's tough. I think the WWE method of squashing talent is DEAD. Shit doesn't work. It doesn't really make your wrestlers looking tougher by doing squashes, that shit just makes the squashed wrestlers look weaker. At the same time AEW's long ass matches can get to a point where I'm like "ok, enough already" and I start to get the "video game wrestling" vibes. They can afford to shorten that shit a bit without turning them into squashes. I also think wrestling can move away from the idea that longer = more competitive as well. You can have short competitive matches

I saw Brandon Cutler vs Joey Janela on DARK - that's a perfect match length for just a TV match. And to me it's the type of match AEW should be doing all the time. Not too many flips, constant motion and action, and a finish that was unexpected but logical (a top rope brain buster) that doesn't need 5 KILLER moves to happen before it can end. It felt like competition in the ring rather than exhibition or these fucken Forced Epics that go way too long. More of that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, I haven't felt like any of the matches went THAT long. There haven't been any 25-30 minute matches and even the ones that went closer to 15 didn't feel excessive to me.

I mean shows like Raw and SD have had matches that length for years, and it's not really something that bothers me there either.

There are some matches here and there that need to know when enough is enough (The Bucks vs. The Rhodes and Hangman vs. Sabian from Fyter Fest are examples of that), but I haven't felt that way so far since they've been on TV.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Personally I haven't had a problem with the match length. I guess it's true every match doesn't have to be that long. And a good 7-10 min match is perfectly fine. But I'm tryin to think, I'm not sure there has been a Dynamite match that made me go ugh just end it already. Maybe that Hangman/Pac match from the first show, but I feel like that was more of what kind of match it was as opposed to just time. Lucha Bros vs Jungle felt a little too long, but if it had been Luchasaurus in there I think it would've been fine.

So I'm good with the match length in general. I'll take a match that's a little too long over a match that's too short. A match that feels too short, I usually end up saying damn that was a fast match and then I kinda feel like I got short changed or something.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

The only time a Dynamite/PPV match should be 6 minutes or less is in instances of World Title level guys going up against a single lower end tag team guy like Jack Evans/Angelico, Trent/Chuck Taylor, T-Hawk, or Jungle Boy. Jobbers like Cutler, Avalon, and Marko should largely be kept to AEW Dark and everyone else should generally last a while whenever they have a match since audiences have been conditioned to believe that short match time of average correlates to someone being a jobber (if not being booked as a monster).

In the case of stuff like Page vs Kip Sabian, that to me is more of an instance of Kip not being a good opponent to book for main event faces and that he should be relegated to fighting other midcarders or heels like PAC.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> It's tough. I think the WWE method of squashing talent is DEAD. Shit doesn't work. It doesn't really make your wrestlers looking tougher by doing squashes, that shit just makes the squashed wrestlers look weaker. At the same time AEW's long ass matches can get to a point where I'm like "ok, enough already" and I start to get the "video game wrestling" vibes. They can afford to shorten that shit a bit without turning them into squashes. I also think wrestling can move away from the idea that longer = more competitive as well. You can have short competitive matches
> 
> I saw Brandon Cutler vs Joey Janela on DARK - that's a perfect match length for just a TV match. And to me it's the type of match AEW should be doing all the time. Not too many flips, constant motion and action, and a finish that was unexpected but logical (a top rope brain buster) that doesn't need 5 KILLER moves to happen before it can end. It felt like competition in the ring rather than exhibition or these fucken Forced Epics that go way too long. More of that


I agree, especially with longer does not always mean better. But, match lengths should still vary somewhat, between something longer than a squash and something shorter than a ‘forced epic’. I do think that AEW has done a pretty good job of keeping tv matches at a reasonable length, with a few exceptions that might have gone longer than necessary. 

But I disagree that it’s the type of match they should be doing all the time. Maybe they could do more of them, but not every match. I enjoy the high-flying shit, and a good brawl, and anything in between like Cutler v Janela. Too much of that, though, like too much of any other style, could get stale pretty quick. Myself, personally, one of the things I like most about AEW is the diversity of styles in the matches. Not saying everyone else has to, that’s just where I’m at — I love that the shows have some of everything. 

See, no personal attacks, just a slightly differing opinion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont mind the long matches but I feel like they could be show casing a bit more of other stuff .They are trying so bloody hard to not be wwe but its pretty similar,So just have segments and stop pretending you're not going to have all the other stuff like comedy act. We just want a good product that delivers and is not entirely controlling your talent and have a very soft brand. 

AEW has this chance so please dont fuck it up lol. I think they are trying to go really slow to test waters of things and not over do everything to lose steam to fast. But they do gotta amp it up a little.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They're booking the matches to be very long to fill time. It's no different than when WWE books filler. It allows them to get away with not having to book multiple segments, makes the show easier to book but harder to watch. Just book a few matches and maybe have Chris cut a promo. So easy a caveman could do it. I expected a lot more, they're a new promotion and only have to fill 2 hours of programming a week.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I agree, I don't really like the show format tbh, I feel like there's no story and i'm just watching a ppv. There's not enough promos in the arena, and I think there's only been one back and forth promo in the arena which lasted 10 seconds.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Called it.

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/77920508-post1591.html


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> Then you should go back and watch Goldberg in wcw. I mean he literally COULDN"T wrestle for more than 3 minutes.


He didn't need to.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> There's more to professional wrestling than work rate and technical wrestling skills, and geeks flipping around doing gymnastics for 20 minutes.


Dude, you can't see things like that. My boy @tilon is going to call you mean names. :hbk1


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> It doesn't really make your wrestlers looking tougher by doing squashes, that shit just makes the squashed wrestlers look weaker.


It depends. If say, the AOP can't squash 2 guys like Zack and Hawkins or the Young Buck it makes THEM look weak.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Daggdag said:


> Go watch his match with William Regal, which is one of the few times WCW made him actually put on a full match, and tell him if you still think that.


He was green as goose shit and there was obvious miscommunication. 


How bout you go watch his Fall Brawl match with Steiner which is widely regarded as one of the best big man matches in the history of the company.

Or you like CM Punk right? How bout that utter clusterfuck he had with Elijah Burke? Bet it wasnt his fault eh?


Cherry picking one match means nothing. Hell, Goldberg had passable matches with motherfucking Steve Mcmichael in his second month in the company.

Edit: Holy shit. You mentioned the Lesnar match where both guys had just quit the company and didn't care? So your two examples are one of his first matches with both guys not on the same page, and a match where both guys weren't even employed still? LMAO. Try harder.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't feel like the matches are THAT long honestly. I feel like the only match was really long as fuck was Omega/Janela. Other than that the matches have not been all that long to me.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Daggdag said:


> Yup there's nothing better than a undertrained, mediocre asshole being pushed to the moon over every else. That's what WCW was all about. And it's even better when the guy botches 10 times every match and hurts alot of people!


Nitpicking a bit there. Seth Rollins injured Sting, Cena and Balor. Pretty good in the ring, but...

If your show is filled with a bunch of cruiserweights, you're probably watching it in an armory somewhere, with $20 front row seats. Wrestling isn't what it used to be because big men like Hogan, Warrior, and Goldberg (who supposedly have a combined what...10 moves?) are no longer around.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously 3 shows, 3 fucking TV shows is all they have put on thus far :heston

And all the stuff people are "complaining they should do" (other than in-ring promos) they do on their YT, Twitter, etc content. Would I personally like to see a little more of that content on the TV show, sure but given (it appears to me) they are going after the young adult 18-39 audience hard using all the available platforms the internet world provides is a good strategy. Its how the world works now. And even as an #Old Bastid myself I have even adapted to watching their content online. This appears to be their plan spread content out on many different sources and if you are someone who can not handle or does not like/want that, I don't see the AEW product getting better for you going forward...


----------



## CodyIsGod (Oct 23, 2019)

The match length is perfect. Stories are being told in the ring, and those take time.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Then maybe you wouldn’t mind us AEW fanboys popping over to the NWA forum, I mean thread, and start crapping all over the time wasted with promos instead of all this great wrestling you say they put on. No? Don’t care for that idea?


WRONG!!!! I wouldn't care at all! You are entitled to your opinion, I certainly won't call you a troll, and try to cancel your opinion like your constituents, and can have healthy back and forth debate! But you are obviously projecting with this statement, and your little dig about the thread falls on mute ears here.



> Why can’t you fucking people understand that the AEW fan base happens to like what AEW is doing, that most of us don’t think your constant and repetitive ‘criticisms’ are as valid or critical as the handful of you people think they are, and maybe were a little put off over the constant insinuations that we’re blind and toxic fanboys BECAUSE WE HAPPEN TO LIKE THE PRODUCT JUST AS IT IS. A wrestling program with ... wait for it ... wrestling!! What a novel fucking concept.


Cool, but my points are valid rather you like it or not.





> Go enjoy your NWA if that’s what floats your boat, and let us enjoy what the fuck we enjoy, and enough with the fucking name-calling and feeble attempts at ostracizing. Because in case you hadn’t noticed, you’re in the fucking minority here.


Did I call names in my post? No, but you guys do call people like me, The Wood, Brad and a host of others trolls that simply disagree with you. Believe it or not I like AEW too, but this sub-forum makes it very challenging to due to the toxicity of the posters. In fact I am not in the minority on this forum when I say this is the most toxic sub here, primarily due to the holier than thou nature of some of the posters. In fact, you just proved my statement just now factual with that with your "NWA Forum...thread" dig.


Now.....got any more brain busters for me? Or are you going to have one of your boys say "Don't pay attention to the troll," I'll be waiting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Seriously 3 shows, 3 fucking TV shows is all they have put on thus far :heston
> 
> And all the stuff people are "complaining they should do" (other than in-ring promos) they do on their YT, Twitter, etc content. Would I personally like to see a little more of that content on the TV show personally, sure but given (it appears to me) they are going after the young adult 18-39 audience hard using all the available platforms the internet world provides is a good strategy. Its how the world works now. And even as an #Old Bastid myself I have even adapted to watching their content online. This appears to be their plan spread content out on many different sources and if you are someone who can not handle or does not like/want that, I don't see the AEW product getting better for you going forward...


Its how they built their core and growing fanbase - online 

So, I’m with you - consume the story from multiple points if you can - it is not required, but does give depth


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> WRONG!!!! I wouldn't care at all! You are entitled to your opinion, I certainly won't call you a troll, and try to cancel your opinion like your constituents, and can have healthy back and forth debate! But you are obviously projecting with this statement, and your little dig about the thread falls on mute ears here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You’re not in the minority. It’s just a fact there’s a LARGE group in here that makes this sub toxic. I love AEW so far but it deserves criticism for certain aspects. I’ve been to a live show already and have paid for every PPV. I’m here supporting the product while most of these people are likely streaming the product. But god forbid I say Marko Stunt is a geek who shouldn’t be competitive with one of the best wrestlers in the world. These people love shitting on WWE so much that they’ve formed an insane hive mind in this sub where if you criticize you’re shitting on the product. Which is just bullshit. These fans almost make enjoying the product hard. It’s so strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> Squash matches do no one any good.


I wouldn't eradicate the existence of squash matches. They are okay ways to showcase new talent. And, they can be entertaining depending on the talent being showcased - for example, I thought Strowman wrecking jobbers was highly entertainin



RKing85 said:


> While I would certainly argue some matches have gone longer than they should of, the Young Bucks have been in none of those matches.


I disagree. I think the primary culprits of matches being too long are The Young Bucks. Their matches with the Lucha Brothers should have finished before they did; there were insane moves that should not have been kicked out of or gotten up from.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Lucha underground was for me the best with booking of matches, I can remember some thrilling matches with good storytelling withing 10 minutes.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anybody even asked for squash matches? Seems a little ridiculous that asking for shorter matches gets changed to "we want squash matches" and asking for more promos gets turned into "we want 20 minute promos" by certain AEW sycophants. Weird that they have to twist things to such a degree to make their points seem relevant.


----------



## wagnergrad96 (Mar 23, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> Tired of seeing 15 minute Buck matches on free TV every week.


You only have a 15 minute attention span?

They have meds to help with that.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool. The match length is one of the things keeps me coming back.


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby (Oct 24, 2019)

AEW is like those awful action movies starring Steven Seagal or Jean-Claude Van Damme. No coherent storylines. No engaging characters. It's just pointless explosion/match after pointless explosion/match. That small segment of wrestling fans who enjoy that sort of thing are like your drunk uncle who owns the entire Steven Seagal collection on DVD. If AEW insists on catering to these people, they're going to be off of TV in no time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Squash/short matches definitely still have a place in any wrestling product, that's undeniable. And they do still work in building up people, as long as the follow-up on them is good (which is where WWE usually come up short). Look at UFC, which is real fighting, for example. A guy like Ngannou got hyped to the moon by everyone and their mother because he had a few quick first round wins. Conor's win over Aldo practically created the hype machine on the guy alone besides the trash talk. If it can work in legit fighting, why can't it work in pro wrestling when there's decades of evidence that suggests it can and has? Of course it could.

AEW does a good job of actually telling stories with the longer TV matches than WWE does and while having so many 10 min+ matches every show isn't really my cup of tea, I trust the people there to make adjustments over time and react to the ratings, feedback, etc. It's still early days and 4 episodes in they're off to a pretty good start, but I at least have enough faith in them that they'll adapt and tweak when necessary and not do things against everyone's wish out of stubbornness and pettiness.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck it,I'll bite. Im enjoying the show. Idgaf about match length or any other stupid ass shit fans nitpick at. Its action packed,which I enjoy. Not everything has to be full of 5-20 minute promos,3 minute matches,stupid ass storylines or corny characters. I enjoy it for what it is. A fucking wrestling show. Its not game of thrones or the sopranos.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> Nitpicking a bit there. Seth Rollins injured Sting, Cena and Balor. Pretty good in the ring, but...
> 
> If your show is filled with a bunch of cruiserweights, you're probably watching it in an armory somewhere, with $20 front row seats. Wrestling isn't what it used to be because big men like Hogan, Warrior, and Goldberg (who supposedly have a combined what...10 moves?) are no longer around.


Balor was hurt because he tried to brace himself with his arm. That was not Rollin's fault. The move itself was done right but because Balor didn't know how to take it, he tried to brace himself by putting his arm back, and that is what hurt his shoulder. 
But you are right about Sting and Cena. But then again, Rollins usually doesn't botch like that. It's very rare that he hurts someone. 

Goldberg injured people on a regular basis and WCW did nothing about it. Bret Hart used to talk a lot about how Goldberg was undeserving of the push he received because he didn't know how to work, and was dangerous in the ring to anyone who worked with him. Hart's career was ended when Goldberg kicked him in the face and caused a massive concussion.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE TV is doing the same pointless long matches on TV , long matches are for PPVs , TV is for character development and storylines


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He was green as goose shit and there was obvious miscommunication.
> 
> 
> How bout you go watch his Fall Brawl match with Steiner which is widely regarded as one of the best big man matches in the history of the company.
> ...


He was ALWAYS green. During his entire run in WCW. He NEVER learned to properly work matches, which is why they always had to protect him. But he ALSO never learned how to work safely. Bret Hart said this about him A LOT, and he should know. 

He also never took responsbility for his own BS. He blamed William Regal for this match sucking, and told WCW management that Regal had been shooting on him during their match. He didn't want to admit that he couldn't perform in the ring, since WCW was treating him like a main eventer despite his lack of skill and ability, so it was always someone else's fault whenever he had a bad match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Daggdag said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> > He was green as goose shit and there was obvious miscommunication.
> ...


Yawn. You're anti-Goldberg and biased in your assessment of him, we get it.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

BlackieDevil said:


> He didn't need to.


Let me rephrase the statement.

He couldn't wrestle AT ALL. And hurt people on a regular basis. When he blamed everyone else on him sucking. When he tried to put on a real match with William Regal, he couldn't keep up, and then he threw Regal under the bus, claiming that he had shot on him. According to many sources, this is the reason WCW fired Regal, because Goldberg was a lying bitch who didn't want to admit that he sucked.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bradatar said:


> You’re not in the minority. It’s just a fact there’s a LARGE group in here that makes this sub toxic. I love AEW so far but it deserves criticism for certain aspects. I’ve been to a live show already and have paid for every PPV. I’m here supporting the product while most of these people are likely streaming the product. But god forbid I say Marko Stunt is a geek who shouldn’t be competitive with one of the best wrestlers in the world. These people love shitting on WWE so much that they’ve formed an insane hive mind in this sub where if you criticize you’re shitting on the product. Which is just bullshit. These fans almost make enjoying the product hard. It’s so strange.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in Pittsburgh tonight and I'll say I was drained with every match being long. I feel 15 minutes is the long end of a short match. Past 15 minutes you go long. I like it. But, if you do it with every match then I lost interest in the build. 

Some one pointed out Lucha Underground booking and I agree. They had mixed times. So far AEW is desensitizing me to finishes. I shouldn't care about the first 10-13 minutes of a match because it will be false finishes and high spots till the finish. 

Long matches can be great. But, when every match is equally long I'll figure out that a crazy move isn't going to seal the deal only 5 minutes in. We need variety so I'm interested in every match at every second.. OP makes a fair point. But, he's also known to be a troll.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I was in Pittsburgh tonight and I'll say I was drained with every match being long. I feel 15 minutes is the long end of a short match. Past 15 minutes you go long. I like it. But, if you do it with every match then I lost interest in the build.
> 
> Some one pointed out Lucha Underground booking and I agree. They had mixed times. So far AEW is desensitizing me to finishes. I shouldn't care about the first 10-13 minutes of a match because it will be false finishes and high spots till the finish.
> 
> Long matches can be great. But, when every match is equally long I'll figure out that a crazy move isn't going to seal the deal only 5 minutes in. We need variety so I'm interested in every match at every second.. OP makes a fair point. But, he's also known to be a troll.


You were given one of the best shows and you are given it crap lol. They can't win really,


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

looper007 said:


> You were given one of the best shows and you are given it crap lol. They can't win really,


You are the worst kind of a fan. You don't actually like the product. You like proving to others that you like it blindly.

I gave constructive criticism in good faith. You choose to not acknowledge anything I wrote and disregard it because it wasn't a blind thumbs up, 10/10 review. You're not here to discuss, but jump at anyone who asks questions or doesn't join in on your circle jerk. You're why people turn away from wrestling. You're ignorance and unavailability to rationally discuss wrestling discourages people to discuss wrestling, and eventually lose interest.

I'd be happy to discuss the points I made. If you disagree then speak to them. Otherwise don't quote me.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Pretty obvious this show isn't for you.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's kinda lame how AEW fanboys are trying to insulate the product from criticism. Is it a shock that people who grew up on WWE for the last 30 years might be partial to the show's format? Whenever WWE fans talked about alternatives, when people would talk about people like Moxley getting "freedom", it wasn't because they wanted to see him doing 20 minute matches every week, they wanted to see him on the mic unscripted, they wanted to see his character without the PG kid gloves or Vince's awful creative vision.



So true. Great post


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes they need more variety in match lenghts.

Already lost interest in the entire company after 4 weeks of tv because of it? lmao relax.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

God it's annoying reading the replies in here and how butt hurt people get over someone sharing a negative thought about AEW


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wrestling show has too much wrestling.

:vince


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Wrestling show has too much wrestling.
> 
> :vince


That's the funny thing they said AEW was going to be a Pro Wrestling show. It's not sports Entertainment. It's the same group of people who are saying "Promo's, give me promo's" they got some last week, and forget it. I really wonder if half of them are watching the show or are just hardcore WWE marks wanting to try to start as many negative threads on AEW as they can.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I love that the wrestlers are getting time to showcase, cause WWE severely lacks that 90% of the time. Some things should be kept shorter, such as that Women's match tonight. It wasn't bad or anything, but it felt dragged.
If they'd shortened it then Mox vs PAC would've had an extra 5-10m to shine, and it should as it's the main event.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I want a 1:1 promo to match ratio. A short promo before or after every match. 30 seconds to 1 minute either an interview in the ring or on stage


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's kinda lame how AEW fanboys are trying to insulate the product from criticism. Is it a shock that people who grew up on WWE for the last 30 years might be partial to the show's format? Whenever WWE fans talked about alternatives, when people would talk about people like Moxley getting "freedom", it wasn't because they wanted to see him doing 20 minute matches every week, they wanted to see him on the mic unscripted, they wanted to see his character without the PG kid gloves or Vince's awful creative vision.
> 
> The Monday Night Wars weren't fought with the best in-ring action, it was fought with characters, promos and storylines. People who wanted to see a Wednesday Night War weren't expecting it to be workrate vs workrate.
> 
> ...


Some of these posters are so TERRIFIED of criticism. They're afraid that people not being 110% on board with every single aspect of the show is going to kill the product and take something away from them. The irony is that every time THEY jump down someone's throat for providing constructive criticism they're putting up a wall between themselves and new potential fans. They're killing someone's interest. Taking eyes off of the product. It's almost like a sort of mental illness because it's irrational and they know it's irrational and they've embraced that it is irrational and they don't care. Well, good luck to em. I hope they'll be satisfied when no one's talking but them


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i must say the time limit draw thing really feels like they're just doing something different for the sake of it, regardless of whether anyone thinks it's good.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

This week was still not close enough to 50/50 for me and i'm really not sure about 20 minute time limit draws, BUT on the plus side the one big story segment they did have was the best ive seen from any promotion this year. Its good that it happened around the midway point because it picked things up significantly and the energy and enthusiasm from that carried through to the 2nd half of the show.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> Lol. Long does not equal good. AEW hasn’t had a single match of the year contender yet, despite every match being unnecessarily long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cody vs Dustin was good, Mox vs Janela was good too


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I want a 1:1 promo to match ratio. A short promo before or after every match. 30 seconds to 1 minute either an interview in the ring or on stage


That’s far too much. 

At that point it becomes a sketch comedy show. 

Tonight had a good mix, I probably would have added something around the first 3 matches which all game b2b2b

Jericho/Cody segment was fun but they need something more to push the match to another level.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Some of these posters are so TERRIFIED of criticism. They're afraid that people not being 110% on board with every single aspect of the show is going to kill the product and take something away from them. The irony is that every time THEY jump down someone's throat for providing constructive criticism they're putting up a wall between themselves and new potential fans. They're killing someone's interest. Taking eyes off of the product. It's almost like a sort of mental illness because it's irrational and they know it's irrational and they've embraced that it is irrational and they don't care. Well, good luck to em. I hope they'll be satisfied when no one's talking but them


“Constructive criticism”

OMG I need more promos the matches are too long, it’s boring to me. No one wants to read that every week, this is a wrestling based show, they’re going to wrestle. 

A lot of guys are forcing the WWE formula on AEW and even if it’s only in moderation they still can’t seem to be happy. It’s like anything different to some of you is boring.

Also not every aspect of the show needs to be analyzed to death, you dudes are even critiquing transitions for God’s sake. 

If that forces some to stop watching then thank God. Maybe then we can spend an actual show thread talking about storyline progression and future outcomes instead of you dudes telling us what you like and don’t like as if we’re asking for it. 

On top of that it’s seemingly all criticism but I don’t get it. If I don’t like something I avoid it and yet a lot of posters, not necessarily yourself, clearly don’t like the show but watch every week and shit on it all in the thread. 

But AEW fanboys are the issue.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

The real problem is some wrestlers and rivalries.

Watching 15 minutes of something that doesn't interest you will really make you lose interest.

I think AEW needs to improve the roster. Some tag teams are not cool enough and the female division doesn't get me so much attention, so it's 1/4 of the show that doesn't interest me.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Man, the attention span of some people really has suffered in the age of Social media scrolling and instant gratification. If you can't maintain interest in a 15 minute Young Bucks match, maybe this type of entertainment has outgrown you.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

We’re not afraid of constructive criticism. We’re not overly sensitive to anything negative. We’re just sick of hearing the same shit bitching from the same handful of malcontents over and over and over, especially when they’ve been effectively countered over and over and over, and the same people keep bitching about the same shit anyway in thread after thread after thread. That’s not constructive criticism, that’s just incessant bitching. Reasonable people get fed up with it and respond accordingly.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> That’s far too much.
> 
> At that point it becomes a sketch comedy show.
> 
> ...


Watch NWA Power and tell me if it feels like a sketch comedy show. Hell, there's a 30 second promo after every fight on a UFC card. Guess that explains why they beat out SNL at the Emmy's last year?


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

The piece with Cody and Jericho was as good as it gets. 

They just need to mix more promo/stories in. It doesn't have to be a ton, but dedicate 10 more minutes of the show to it. Wrestling on it's own isn't good enough for most people, the stories/promos/other segments are what puts wrestling at another level.

One thing I do have to say is that the women's division is weak. Just lower quality.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol. Yeah. Blame the fans everytime they respond to someone bitching about the dumbest shit when it comes to aew. The aew fans aint the problem. The problem is the fans that bitch at every little thing aew does. No.matter how much they improve,anti-aew fans are gonna bitch. Nobody wants to hear or read the same shit week after week after week. I mean its a wrestling show. What did you expect them to do? Kill zombies and build meth labs? Go watch your corny ass wwe. Let us enjoy aew for what it is. A fucking wrestling show.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah this, I pointed out stuff like pushing Tye Dillinger or Marko Stunt ages ago when it wasn't warranted or deserved, and I got called out for trolling, even got an infraction for it.
> 
> A select percentage of this fan base will seriously defend ANYTHING this company does, and will try to cancel whatever you say calling you a troll and reporting you. Creates a super toxic atmosphere...and it isn't just here, it is on twitter and reddit as well. It turns people off from the product.
> 
> I prefer NWA Powerrr over anything right now; but theres going to be some tryhard that frequents here that will say "You are wrong because its taped, etc." Whatever their reasoning, which is fake news;because the truth is some people are going to like WWE, some will like AEW, some will like another product. Some will like everything its their choice. But I do think AEW does have the most toxic fan base currently, without question; and I don't think it will stop any time soon based on what I have seen.


You've been trolling in this section since it was created. Go to the NWA pwer section to talk about whatever that is.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> Let me rephrase the statement.
> 
> He couldn't wrestle AT ALL. And hurt people on a regular basis. When he blamed everyone else on him sucking. When he tried to put on a real match with William Regal, he couldn't keep up, and then he threw Regal under the bus, claiming that he had shot on him. According to many sources, this is the reason WCW fired Regal, because Goldberg was a lying bitch who didn't want to admit that he sucked.


I took it in a whole other direction. Thanks for taking your time and making your point crystal clear.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Theres a difference from "constructive criticism" and saying the "product sucks and I'm not watching because of A, B, an C" everday.

The people who are doing each know who they are :draper2

I mean there is also a difference of being a fan and a blind mark as well...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> “Constructive criticism”
> 
> OMG I need more promos the matches are too long, it’s boring to me. No one wants to read that every week, this is a wrestling based show, they’re going to wrestle.
> 
> ...





greasykid1 said:


> Man, the attention span of some people really has suffered in the age of Social media scrolling and instant gratification. If you can't maintain interest in a 15 minute Young Bucks match, maybe this type of entertainment has outgrown you.





Reggie Dunlop said:


> We’re not afraid of constructive criticism. We’re not overly sensitive to anything negative. We’re just sick of hearing the same shit bitching from the same handful of malcontents over and over and over, especially when they’ve been effectively countered over and over and over, and the same people keep bitching about the same shit anyway in thread after thread after thread. That’s not constructive criticism, that’s just incessant bitching. Reasonable people get fed up with it and respond accordingly.



Take your time to read my post then. I agree users like @TheDraw only repeat and exaggerate about everything, eventually trolling, but I made fair points. When every match is the same length you become desensitized to long matches. This isn't a wrestling thing, it's life. If you watch tons of horror movies you become desensitized to horror - that concept.

I like long matches; like every match last night. But, you need variety in match time so you aren't taught to expect the important part of a match to be after the 10 minute mark.

If you're basing your anti-critique stance on @TheDraw, I understand why you're hesitant to even respond. But, some users are giving good ideas which will improve AEW and you're missing it through ignorance.



All Elite Wanking said:


> I was in Pittsburgh tonight and I'll say I was drained with every match being long. I feel 15 minutes is the long end of a short match. Past 15 minutes you go long. I like it. But, if you do it with every match then I lost interest in the build.
> 
> Some one pointed out Lucha Underground booking and I agree. They had mixed times. So far AEW is desensitizing me to finishes. I shouldn't care about the first 10-13 minutes of a match because it will be false finishes and high spots till the finish.
> 
> Long matches can be great. But, when every match is equally long I'll figure out that a crazy move isn't going to seal the deal only 5 minutes in. We need variety so I'm interested in every match at every second.. OP makes a fair point. But, he's also known to be a troll.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I would be pleased if they had two in ring promos and at least one backstae promo per show, divied trought the show between matches.

The real problem is when thet go match, after match afrer match, it automatically kills your attention spam if you are not a super workrate nerd.


----------



## LoveMeSomeDarby (Oct 24, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Man, the attention span of some people really has suffered in the age of Social media scrolling and instant gratification. If you can't maintain interest in a 15 minute Young Bucks match, maybe this type of entertainment has outgrown you.


The problem isn't a 15-minute Young Bucks match. The problem is a 15-minute Young Bucks match, followed by a 15-minute women's match, followed by a 15-minute tag match, followed by a 20-minute main event match.

If you can't comprehend AEW's enormous formatting problem, then you're not going to be able to fix it. Sadly, I don't think Khan and his money-grubbing enablers can even comprehend what's wrong with the product, and so a fix is hopeless. They're going to be defunt within a year.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Honestly, the match length isn't a huge issue for me. The talent depth is a big issue for me. The women's division is an absolute embarrassment. I have no idea why no women seem to want to go there at all, they all seem to want to go the NXT or Impact. They should just hold off on having a women's division if it is going to be this bad. I like the top of the card with Jericho, Omega, Moxley, PAC and Cody. The Tag division seems good also. The midcard and lowcard is pretty awful. They look like bottom of the barrel guys that don't have a job in WWE for a reason. But I'm hoping that can be fixed in time. 

Overall though I enjoy AEW a lot. I still like NXT better because I like the presentation better and I love their women's division and how deep their talent is. I think I prefer AEW's storytelling more because some of it seems more logical although sometimes very cheesy. All I know is, Every week I'm watching NXT and recording AEW and watching it the next day so those two shows have my full attention.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Take your time to read my post then. I agree users like @TheDraw only repeat and exaggerate about everything, eventually trolling, but I made fair points. When every match is the same length you become desensitized to long matches. This isn't a wrestling thing, it's life. If you watch tons of horror movies you become desensitized to horror - that concept.
> 
> I like long matches; like every match last night. But, you need variety in match time so you aren't taught to expect the important part of a match to be after the 10 minute mark.
> 
> If you're basing your anti-critique stance on @TheDraw, I understand why you're hesitant to even respond. But, some users are giving good ideas which will improve AEW and you're missing it through ignorance.


Some of us HAVE taken the time to discuss the subject with those willing to actually discuss it, and, not to speak for everybody but, I think most of us agree that tv match lengths could vary a little more, anywhere between longer than a squash to shorter than an ‘epic’. Right now in its very early stages, it’s a combination of wanting to get everybody some exposure and still trying to figure out the right mix of match make-up — styles, strategies, outcomes, and lengths. 

This is something that, if they decide needs to be changed, needs to be tweaked gradually, not knee-jerked into a major shakeup. Who gets a long match? Who gets the short ones? How many of each do they try to put in a show? Where do the long and short matches fit best in the lineup without being a repetitive pattern within weekly 2-hour shows? A little more thought needs to go into it, on top of all the other decisions being made, than let’s just change this or that match length.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

How did you feel after this show? Kicked off with a 12 min ish 5 star match. Had a really good Cody/inner circle segments and some other stuff. I dont get your complaints really


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Stylebender said:


> How did you feel after this show? Kicked off with a 12 min ish 5 star match. Had a *really good* Cody/inner circle segments and some other stuff. I dont get your complaints really


Reeee reeeee you said it was only really good instead of PERFECT reeee reeee. AEW hater!...troll! Go back to watching WWE!

IMO match lengths should almost be completely random between 5-20 minutes with a few exceptions, they should get all ranges in there to make it seem less predictable and add that element of randomness, have a few flash pins here and there, seems most matches are pretty much right around the same length.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

A long match without a compelling storyline to back it up is just having a wank in the ring.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

Wrestling isn't a sport. It's a scripted tv show, either make a decent tv show or enjoy your time on Pop Tv.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I've actually never seen anyone complain about getting a quality match for free. Bravo my friend.


----------



## GangrelWarfare (Oct 25, 2019)

My problem is their inability to finish a match at the right time. The match hits a perfect crescendo. The crowd is hot. The guy hits his finisher. The match should be over. But the guy kicks out at 2 1/2. Then they hit the finish again a few minutes later. But it doesn't have the same impact. I've seen it in almost every match.

It doesn't make it epic or make anybody look stronger for it.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Stylebender said:


> How did you feel after this show? Kicked off with a 12 min ish 5 star match. Had a really good Cody/inner circle segments and some other stuff. I dont get your complaints really


I know its subjective and all...but 5 star match, really? 


The Cody/Jericho segment was fantastic though, no doubt.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

looper007 said:


> The Draw, he goes on the list with AEWMoxley and Woody (he was shitting on AEW losing ratings and the guy was then saying give NXT a chance to build, get the hell out of it) as one of the biggest haters of AEW on here. I know some have fetishes for big muscle men and promo's, but at least they have something good to say sometimes. Those three are waiting to shit on AEW any chance they get.


When you talk about supporting NXT are you talking about me? Because I haven't even watched more than a handful of matches on youtube of NXT and don't watch the at all. I think it's overrated and sucks. I don't really care for..... sorry... to say it....a company that 's basically full of "Vanilla Midgets" with kickpads. That' NXT is to me. I'm a fan of big men in wrestling.

In fact, I haven't even watched a full WWE show in over 7 years. That's not even a lie, I can't even stomach it because it's not wrestling. AEW has my attention right now in comparison to WWE and my positive opinions on it are always ignored but when I spit the truth about things that need improvement because I actually care....yeah I get labeled as a WWE smark who is out to destroy AEW and gloat over WWE despite the fact that if you check my history, I have been very critical of the WWE to the point where most posters in the WWE section automatically neg my posts because they think I'm a AEW mark. Shits crazy and people are losing their damn minds.

At the end of the day, the only company that's really nailed everything for me right now in terms of wrestling, storyline, backstage segments, backstage production, is Impact Wrestling. They just have been doing a lot of good stuff recently and have a great talented roster with very few weak links to the roster. The only thing they lack for me right now is venue size and of course crowd support which will hopefully grow eventually.

So to the AEW/WWE fans who like to mark for companies instead of mark for entertainment....no, I'm not a fanboy of either of your companies. If I would be a fanboy for either company it would be Impact at this point. I don't mark for companies I mark for entertainment.

Long Live the TNA Asylum.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LoveMeSomeDarby said:


> The problem isn't a 15-minute Young Bucks match. The problem is a 15-minute Young Bucks match, followed by a 15-minute women's match, followed by a 15-minute tag match, followed by a 20-minute main event match.
> 
> If you can't comprehend AEW's enormous formatting problem, then you're not going to be able to fix it. Sadly, I don't think Khan and his money-grubbing enablers can even comprehend what's wrong with the product, and so a fix is hopeless. They're going to be defunt within a year.


This. Great post.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

In my opinion, this is not an AEW problem.

This is a problem that has been created by WWE having reduced the expected "normal" TV match time to 5 minutes. If a televised WWE match goes 10 minutes, it's unusual. In fact the last few weeks of having some PROPER length matches on RAW and SD have been a real talking point among a lot of viewers.

As a fan base, the WWE viewers have been conditioned to get bored if a TV match lasts over 5 minutes. But that's what Sports Entertainment has become. AEW is not Sports Entertainment. It's a Professional Wrestling product, and for me, for a professional wrestling match to be able to tell it's story, it should be given more time.

Basically, WWE matches have become the 3 minute, mindless Justin Bieber pop tunes on the radio, while actual pro wrestling is still producing hits like Bohemian Rhapsody and Stairway To Heaven.

I hope AEW sticks to it's format and makes people realize that THIS is what good matches are like. Not the 90 second squashes, or the 5 minutes of roll-up attempts followed by a finisher that WWE pumps out every week.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I’ve been watching the 3 episodes of NWA POWERRR and I simply prefer AEW’s format. The matches in NWA are quite short and there’s very few times I see anything there that really makes me mark out like many of the matches in AEW do.

If these matches seem too long, try a different promotion.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Man every Wednesday it feels like a pay per view on TNT. I fn love it.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I know its subjective and all...but 5 star match, really?
> 
> 
> The Cody/Jericho segment was fantastic though, no doubt.


That might be pushing it but based on the observer rating 5 star is great match and not alltime classic like it was a decade ago. Classic is more like 5.5 or 6 stars these days.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Can mods just ban people from sections? Holy shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Necrolust said:


> I’ve been watching the 3 episodes of NWA POWERRR and I simply prefer AEW’s format. The matches in NWA are quite short and there’s very few times I see anything there that really makes me mark out like many of the matches in AEW do.
> 
> If these matches seem too long, try a different promotion.


Catering to fans like you who need 20 minute matches with something to "mark out" to is why the wrestling business is in the shitter its in.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I agree in instances in. Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter this past week went way too fucking long and we need promos from Omega and Moxley, but jesus, for some of you guys, you just DON'T LIKE WRESTLING IN THE RING, that is fucking evident because you come in week in and week out and say THE SAME FUCKING SHIT. WE GET IT, but if you can't appreciate the in-ring work, and you're just going to marginalize it to "THAT SHIT WILL NEVER DRAW" in WEEK FOUR, then this product will NEVER before you.

Good thing is, you can watch RAW, Smackdown, NWA whatever the fuck you like. You want something with bigger men? Go watch Smackdown where Brock and Cain are feuding for the World title, Want a more promo and story driven show with less emphasis on the in-ring? NWA Power. Want to waste 3 hours of your life? RAW is a good starting point for that(although I did actually enjoy Monday's show so hopefully they can turn that ship around).


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Let me see if I get this: now we've got to the point where we start complaining that we have PPV-like matches on free TV?

Damn, what a terrible problem to have.

Say that you don't like the matches, or that false finishes should be saved for the biggest match on the card, or that they should be more careful with the spots they're doing each match, say whatever you want that my make sense, but don't give me this bullshit that the matches are too long and competitive and therefore you lose focus on the show. GTFO


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

The problem is people's attention span now. So many distractions in life now, it's hard to slow down, and enjoy some fast paced / longer matches. Personally NXT and AEW burn me out on near falls, and a majority of matches trying to have a match of the night. (still some great matches/shows) 

I really appreciate variety... and it's good there are so many wrestling companies accessible now. Personally I prefer ROH... their live events are consistently good to great shows with variety and fun. They create new stars, and talent. I get it's not for everyone to pay for HonorClub, but i enjoy it quite a bit more than the WWE network...where i mostly used to just watch the new PPVs. 

Sooo if you don't like AEW/NXT there is plenty of other companies out there, that could probably use your money even more.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Time will tell if having long matches every single week is a good thing or a fast track to viewer burnout and devaluing of the product. 

My personal opinion is that not having short squash matches to build people up and make them look a threat has been a major factor in the exodus of fans from wrestling over the last 15/20 years but on this forum I'm clearly a minority, relatively long, back and forth 'my turn, your turn' near fall and big move spamming matches are what many consider 'great wrestling these days and that's fine.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I tried with AEW and it just is not for me. I think it is a case of modern wrestling not really being for me more than anything though.

The workrate is a lot better, but i would rather watch two guys that i care about brawl for 5 minutes than watch a 20 minute match full of near falls between two guys that i do not care about.

I do not think workrate, flips, countless near falls etc.. = great match personally, but if that is what people like then fair play to them. I always have my old PPV's to watch after all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Piper's Pit said:


> Time will tell if having long matches every single week is a good thing or a fast track to viewer burnout and devaluing of the product.
> 
> My personal opinion is that not having short squash matches to build people up and make them look a threat has been a major factor in the exodus of fans from wrestling over the last 15/20 years but on this forum I'm clearly a minority, relatively long, back and forth 'my turn, your turn' near fall and big move spamming matches are what many consider 'great wrestling these days and that's fine.


There really is a place for all kinds of matches. I do believe you need the occasional squash to reinforce somebody as major player, but that should not be commonplace. WWF/E grossly overused them before the Monday night wars compelled them to fill shows with more competitive match-ups. You also need the occasional epic to showcase the unstoppable force vs the immovable object. Right now, I think they're just cramming as much into 2 hours to show as much of the roster as they can while they're getting off the ground, and feeling out the crowds and tv audience to figure out the best mix to keep everybody interested and engaged with the roster they have to work with. 

I will say, so far with what they're doing right now, I'm enjoying the majority of matches being back-and-forth affairs that show off the offense _and_ selling of all involved. One of the things I absolutely despise about the WWE formula is one guy doing nothing but selling the entire match. Vince loves to pick one guy on a tag team to be the perpetual punching bag, or have one guy sell the entire singles match only to sneak in one power move and/or a surprise roll-up pin. I haven't seen any of that in AEW. 

I'm sure they'll diversify more as time goes on to fit whatever stories are being told. I have no doubt that when guys like Jake Hager and Wardlow finally hit the ring, they're going to have some lopsided matches to establish them as monsters before they get into any kind of competitive programs. All in good time ... we're still just getting started.


----------



## Evo Kazz (Jan 30, 2017)

TheDraw said:


> Tired of seeing 15 minute Buck matches on free TV every week.
> 
> Im tired of seeing way overdrawn out matches that should only take 5 or 6 minutes such as the Hangman/Sabian match from Fight for the Fallen.
> 
> ...


Topic makes out there's facts and figures inside and then you just post your opinion lol.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Catering to fans like you who need 20 minute matches with something to "mark out" to is why the wrestling business is in the shitter its in.


So you are telling me I’m enjoying something you don’t?, well that will certainly keep me up at night!


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Michael Myers said:


> I tried with AEW and it just is not for me. I think it is a case of modern wrestling not really being for me more than anything though.
> 
> The workrate is a lot better, but i would rather watch two guys that i care about brawl for 5 minutes than watch a 20 minute match full of near falls between two guys that i do not care about.
> 
> I do not think workrate, flips, countless near falls etc.. = great match personally, but if that is what people like then fair play to them. I always have my old PPV's to watch after all.


Different strokes. Check out NWA Powerrr, sounds like it might be something for you. They got a good roster and it’s a throwback to older times.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Necrolust said:


> So you are telling me I’m enjoying something you don’t?, well that will certainly keep me up at night!



Im telling you youre in a very niche minority major wrestling companies shouldn't be catering to.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Michael Myers said:


> I tried with AEW and it just is not for me. I think it is a case of modern wrestling not really being for me more than anything though.


I'm finding this to be true about myself too. Maybe things have just changed too much from when I truly enjoyed wrestling that I'm holding it to too high of a standard. But people who weren't around during the good times don't understand how much it's night and day between the past era and today.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

That's the thing that is killing me about people moaning about AEW. You have different shows out there NWA, WWE, NJPW, MLW, ROH, Impact, something out there for anyone who doesn't like 20 minute matches. Why constantly moan about a product you clearly don't like and move on. AEW ain't changing and won't be going anywhere for a while. Move on.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im telling you youre in a very niche minority major wrestling companies shouldn't be catering to.


No, you are trying to tell me what I’m enjoying is wrong. Maybe AEW is just not for you? Why do you insist on trying to change their direction? Are there not a huge selection of companies this day in age that offers a multitude of different styles? Why should all companies do the same that YOU think is the “right kind of rasslin’”?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Necrolust said:


> No, you are trying to tell me what I’m enjoying is wrong. Maybe AEW is just not for you? Why do you insist on trying to change their direction? Are there not a huge selection of companies this day in age that offers a multitude of different styles? Why should all companies do the same that YOU think is the “right kind of rasslin’”?


I’ve shot my load trying to argue this point. Don’t waste your energy. Bottom line is, AEW is doing pretty friggin well for a brand new company that’s supposedly only catering to a very niche minority of fans. Just because it’s not drawing the viewers that WWE does, a company that’s defined wrestling now for forever (and for the worse), doesn’t meant they’re a niche minority. 

“But they could be drawing millions more casual fans!!”

But then it wouldn’t be the product I’m enjoying right now. 

I don’t care about what casual fans like. In fact I don’t really care what anybody else likes. I care about what I like, and I like what AEW is giving me. Don’t try to change it into something else, or you’re gonna hear me bitching a whole lot louder than the distinct minority of you whiners currently are.

Edit: I tried NXT, it’s not for me. I’m not over in the NXT section lecturing everybody on what needs to change to get me to watch it and then they’ll beat AEW in the ratings, I just stopped fucking watching it. Hint, hint.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"WWE IS TERRIBLE WRESTLING - THE MATCHES ARE BOOKED AWFULLY, TOO MANY PROMOS ON TV AND WORLD CHAMPIONS GET SQUASHED IN SECONDS - WHAT A TERRIBLE PRODUCT!"

to

"AEW IS TERRIBLE SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT - THE MATCHES ARE BOOKED TOO WELL, THERE'S TOO MUCH WRESTLING AND WORLD CHAMPIONS HAVE STRONG SHOWINGS - WHAT A TERRIBLE PRODUCT!"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’ve shot my load trying to argue this point. Don’t waste your energy. Bottom line is, AEW is doing pretty friggin well for a brand new company that’s supposedly only catering to a very niche minority of fans. Just because it’s not drawing the viewers that WWE does, a company that’s defined wrestling now for forever (and for the worse), doesn’t meant they’re a niche minority.
> 
> “But they could be drawing millions more casual fans!!”
> 
> ...


I think if a lot of these guys were honest, they would admit that A> AEW caught them, and they can’t stop watching - and they don’t know how to process this information

Or B> they are already caught in that ‘hate-watching’ loop, which means we can just go ‘lol, see you next wednesday’

Either / or - it’s good for AEW, even if it gives me severe anus cramps on this board


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I think they go a bit wild with the false finishes, but I've more or less enjoyed it. I haven't watched it live yet, but I try to catch up on Dynamite on Demand on Sling.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Necrolust said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are trying to tell me what I’m enjoying is wrong. Maybe AEW is just not for you? Why do you insist on trying to change their direction? Are there not a huge selection of companies this day in age that offers a multitude of different styles? Why should all companies do the same that YOU think is the “right kind of rasslin’”?
> ...




Im the same way. I only care about what I like and I like and enjoy what aew is doing. If you don't like something,why spend energy complaining to everyone else on a website that you don't like it. Youre not gonna change the minds of aew fans. Dude just needs to stfu and stop watching shit that he don't like and spend less time complaining.


----------



## House of Mystery (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't necessarily agree with the OP but I will say, Hangman Page's match on the last PPV lasting as long as it did actually made him look worse as a star. Whereas WWE gets crucified (rightly so) for their 50/50 booking, so far AEW has maybe been giving the losing people in a match too much. It's OK to do a squash match or make someone else look like the bigger, better star. Every match on the card doesn't have to attempt to be a MOTYC OR try to be a star-making performance. After awhile, if you're doing that from the bottom of the card to the top, you just become old Ring of Honor where all of the matches started to blend together & nothing stood out from the pack.

Also, you have to establish the finishes first before you can try to get the near-falls for kicking out of them. Kicking out of a One-Winged Angel, in example, doesn't mean anything if the crowd isn't conditioned for it to be a death move first, y'know?

EDIT: Page fought Jericho at the last PPV. I'm thinking of Fight for the Fallen against Kip Sabian that went 20 minutes when Page was #1 contender for the world title.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm an unashamed AEW fan, and yet I agree that some matches go WAY too long (Sabian/Page is a perfect example). A good squash can go a long way. They finally did a decent one when LAX took on some jobbers last week.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

House of Mystery said:


> EDIT: Page fought Jericho at the last PPV. I'm thinking of Fight for the Fallen against Kip Sabian that went 20 minutes when Page was #1 contender for the world title.


Yeah pretty much everyone agreed with that, including Tony Khan in an interview saying it was dumb for that match to go that long. They even memed about it on being the elite.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I dunno about you, but anyone saying im wrong for enjoying what I do is part of the problem. They may not be drawing you, but guess what, homie? They drew me instead. You get to find wrestling you like elsewhere, I get to enjoy mine with AEW. Everyone wins. :homer3


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> I dunno about you, but anyone saying im wrong for enjoying what I do is part of the problem. They may not be drawing you, but guess what, homie? They drew me instead. You get to find wrestling you like elsewhere, I get to enjoy mine with AEW. Everyone wins. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/bXjYmbr.png" border="0" alt="" title="Homer" class="inlineimg" />



I love this attitude. Idgaf about them not drawing them in. They drew me in which is all that matters.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I can kind of sympathize with the point of the thread. Although I don't think that the matches are excessively long, they could perhaps make them a little shorter and maybe get some other guys in the mix. For instance, we haven't seen enough of MJF or Shawn Spears and we haven't seen Kip Sabian or Penelope Ford at all. I think some of the talent is getting a little oversaturated so maybe if they slightly shortened the matches and added some fresh faces, it could be a good thing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> I can kind of sympathize with the point of the thread. Although I don't think that the matches are excessively long, they could perhaps make them a little shorter and maybe get some other guys in the mix. For instance, we haven't seen enough of MJF or Shawn Spears and we haven't seen Kip Sabian or Penelope Ford at all. I think some of the talent is getting a little oversaturated so maybe if they slightly shortened the matches and added some fresh faces, it could be a good thing.


Thats all people are saying. But you might get called a hater or secret WWE lover.


----------

